# All Supplies needed to start a heat press/t-shirt company



## SBMClothing (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, I am in the process of starting a t-shirt line as well as a custom t-shirt company (printing shirts for teams, families, etc). I've done some research and wanted to know if having a sole heat press business is beneficial for what I am trying to do as opposed to having heat press and screen printing or only screen printing? 

I would like to produce some shirts with mainly text/symbols (Would heat press be the best procedure for this?) and some with full color photos as well, but was thinking of having those jobs done by an outside company (would screen print be the best for this?). Can you heat press full color photos on shirts and still obtain quality? 

I am also looking at all of the supplies needed for a heat press/t-shirt business. I've researched websites and online and they do not offer a comprehensive list. I just wanted to get a comprehensive list of supplies needed so I can budget costs and start to choose products, etc. Can someone please list the general products needed as well as offer some specific options (i.e. ink jet printer, 16x20 [ABC] heat press, etc)? 

*So far I have*:
transfer paper
heat press machine
vinyl cutter
printer
ink

I really appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

Ericka


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Would depend on the number of shirts of each design you intend to make, screen printing really only becomes profitable at 50-100 shirts and above, below 50 shirts transfers would be the way to go, for "full color" you really only have a couple choices again depending on the quantity, DTG can do full color in small quantities (100 or less) or a good screen printer using half tones can get near photo quality in larger quantities.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SBMClothing (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I will likely start out with 50 or less pieces per run.

Does anyone know of the supplies I need to start out in heat press? (machine, ink, printer, etc.) Thanks!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

SBMClothing said:


> Thanks for your help. I will likely start out with 50 or less pieces per run.
> 
> Does anyone know of the supplies I need to start out in heat press? (machine, ink, printer, etc.) Thanks!


Search the forum here in the ink transfer section, lots of great info can be had by searching and reading.

This link may also provide you with some insight.

Information Library - Heat Transfer Information

Hope this helps.


----------



## SBMClothing (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## SBMClothing (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, Jon. That info was very helpful.

One other thing. Does anyone have any advise/feedback/experience on ordering a heat press machine from ebay(here is the one I was looking at 16X20 SUBLIMATION TRANSFER DIGITAL HEAT PRESS MACHINE B - eBay (item 180488836000 end time May-01-10 10:46:44 PDT) - 

Can someone please tell me the pros/cons of ordering a Hix (or other name brand heat press) versus ordering a cheaper one from ebay?

Thanks!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

SBMClothing said:


> One other thing. Does anyone have any advise/feedback/experience on ordering a heat press machine from ebay(here is the one I was looking at 16X20 SUBLIMATION TRANSFER DIGITAL HEAT PRESS MACHINE B - eBay (item 180488836000 end time May-01-10 10:46:44 PDT) -
> 
> Can someone please tell me the pros/cons of ordering a Hix (or other name brand heat press) versus ordering a cheaper one from ebay?


I'm gonna' go out on a limb here and tell you to stay away from cheap eBay presses, there are lots of reasons to buy a name brand press, warranty, service, superior workmanship, durability, all of the "good points" you can think of apply to a name brand press. That said there is nothing wrong with buying a cheaper press from Sunie or Proworld (I would lean towards Proworld) at least there would be someone to call if you had a problem and a warranty. I think if you search here on TSF you will find most of the opinions run in the direction of for casual use a Sunie/Proworld press would be fine, for everyday production use a name brand press would be your best bet.

JMHO, I know others will have there own opinion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MajikWare (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a Hix Hobby lite 9 x 12 heat press. What I want to know is, is this enough for me to start a small part time t-shirt business? I will not be doing any custom jobs at this point. I will be creating my own designs and using stock transfers. All I'm trying to do is get my feet wet in the industry and build up some capital so I can expand. My goal is to be making enough money within the next 6 to 12 months to do this full time.


----------

